# A hotel to remember - Hotel Mueller



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Located just two hours distant from Munich, a stay at Hotel Mueller located between the famous Neuschwanstein and Hohenschwangau castles in Schwangau merits consideration for a most memorable experience. We first found this hotel through the help of our vehicle's nav system when searching for a place to stay during a New Year's eve snowstorm three years ago. Traveling with three of our children at the time we were provided a most memorable evening that included a multi-course New Year's Eve meal, a German band, fireworks, and a midnight buffet. Waking up the next morning to see from our room's window the Neuschwanstein castle glistening through the ice fog was an exciting way to begin our New Year's Day.

This summer, traveling with two of our children, we made a return visit to Schwangau and this time had an opportunity to tour the two castles which had been closed for the holiday on our prior visit. The day was highlighted by once again being the beneficiary of the hotel's hospitality as we were again served another memorable multi-course meal by the hotel's most amiable staff.

Here are some photos from the most recent visit on July 7, 2007.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*The main course*

Veal in Morrell mushroom sauce with "dumplings"








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*The Appetizer*

Delicious Duck








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*The pate'*








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*And the after meal cheese plate*








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*The nearby Castle Hohenschywangau*

Not to be missed on the tour is the Piano that King Ludwig II provided Wagner to play as he spent time as a guest and composed here.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*Nearby signpost*

All within walking distance from Hotel Mueller.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*A stop at the nearby gift shop*

Located next to Hotel Mueller.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*And a treck from Hotel Meuller to Mary's Bridge*

On Mary's Bridge with its infamous photo op of Castle Neuschwanstein. Don't look down and ignore the sway.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*And here is a photo taken by one of our kids from Mary's Bridge*

Same photo won a ribbon at this week's State Fair where it is currently on display.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*View of Mary's Bridge from Castle Neuschwanstein*

Our tour guide at Castle Neuschwanstein graciously allowed us to take photos from the windows of the castle even though interior shots are verbooten.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*At the entrance to the Castle Neuschwanstein*








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*No caption needed*

A view looking up at the romantic spires of the Wagner Opera inspired castle.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*And a close look at Castle Hohenschwangau*

The other castle a/k/a the swan castle.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*And aview looking out from Castle Hohenschwangau*

Also an enjoyable walk from Hotel Mueller is the Alpsee as here viewed from an open window of the castle. Arrive during the day and you can rent a small boat to further enhance your experience in this enchanted locale.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*And here is a link to the Hotel Meuller website*

Great views of the hotel and helpful details for fellow posters looking to pay a visit to this most recommended site

http://www.hotel-mueller.de/welcome.html


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*And a link for further details RE: Hotel Mueller*

For photos of the hotel itself and additional details regarding a prospective visit to Hotel Mueller click here for the hotel's website:

http://www.hotel-mueller.de/welcome.html


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Northcar said:


> Veal in Morrell mushroom sauce with "dumplings"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Listen, Im not going to keep telling you this but that is Spätzle - Swabian Noodles served with the Veal :bigpimp:

As mentioned in our trip report we enjoyed Hotel Mueller very much. What is also nice is how peaceful the town is in the early morning and evening before/after the tour busses arrive/leave. It is a completely different atmosphere and you have the town and castles all to yourselves. Most rooms have a door out to a patio on the second floor with numerous chairs, tables and a view of the town, castle and best of all...your car. Very nice with a bottle of wine.

More pictures in our trip report but here is one with the view of the castle from our room:


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

The BoatMan said:


> Listen, Im not going to keep telling you this but that is Spätzle - Swabian Noodles served with the Veal :bigpimp:
> 
> As mentioned in our trip report we enjoyed Hotel Mueller very much. What is also nice is how peaceful the town is in the early morning and evening before/after the tour busses arrive/leave. It is a completely different atmosphere and you have the town and castles all to yourselves. Most rooms have a door out to a patio on the second floor with numerous chairs, tables and a view of the town, castle and best of all...your car. Very nice with a bottle of wine.
> 
> More pictures in our trip report but here is one with the view of the castle from our room:


Thanks. That is a great shot from the room. All I can say is the English translation on the menu was "dumplings." You are of course correct!


----------



## rich8566 (Dec 3, 2006)

We stayed at Hotel Mueller for 2 nights during our recent ED in early August of this year. Great place.


----------

